# Nolvadex and PCT question...



## luke69duke69 (Apr 25, 2005)

Does Nolvadex have any effect on libido?


----------



## Mags (Apr 25, 2005)

Not sure, as it's an anti-estrogenic I don't think it does. Probly best to talk to mudge, Pirate etc


----------



## luke69duke69 (Apr 25, 2005)

I guess part of my question is lowered libido: Is it a lack of testosterone or an over abundance of estrogen, or the likely answer: both.  I would think it would help somewhat since it's blocking the estrogen from being productive in the body so to speak.


----------



## Sherpa (Apr 25, 2005)

*Nolva*

Nolva is a weak estrogen. If you take nolva and go get blood work tested, your estorgen levels will show up higher because of it. So it has been known to cause some estrogen like sides on the libido. Nolva basicaly binds to estorgen receptors in your pecks / nips to keep full blown estrogen from binding to them and causing them to initiate growth, which keeps you from growing tits. Keep taking the nolva if your taking it for pct. the sides shouldnt be very bad, 2 on a 1 - 10 scale max, and it should go away as your natural test production gets back to normal. "nolva will also stimulate your body to make a little more test".


----------



## Stu (Apr 25, 2005)

i'm taking nolva atm no sides what so ever. last time it gave me a bit of acne 

  I don't think Nolva lowers your libido, its more the lack of testosterone,  but i could be wrong


----------



## Sherpa (Apr 25, 2005)

*sides*

Most people "guys" do not have any sides with nolva. If your concerned about estrogen, you can get some armidex to combat the estorgen. It will keep test from aromatising into estorgen. Run .5mg a day.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 25, 2005)

Nolva doesn't directly affect libido, but when you come off, your test levels will drop to that of a 7 year old girl, so the lack of test in your system means less libido. Remember that when you use arimidex, it prevents the conversion of testosterone to estrogen, but does nothing for current estrogen levels.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 25, 2005)

Do not use arimidex on pct, especially at .5mg/day. No offense intended, Sherpa, but that would not only lower his HDL, but would likely kill his sex drive more. Taking Nolva on pct will help your libido more than not taking it. Low libido on pct in quite common. You may need to raise your nolva dose. How much are you taking? Did you use HCG? Are your gonads up to size?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Apr 25, 2005)

I only ran 300mg/week for seven weeks, so I didn't have much nut shrinkage.  Just started seeing a girl and of course, when things start getting regular in the bedroom is the first week out since taking my last shot.  Still horny as hell so far and haven't had any problems.  Got yohimbe for a little bedroom insurance although I think it's more for psychological insurance.  Just was curious because I just started nolva.  I think the lower dose and shorter duration isn't gonna be as harsh as say running 500mg/week for 10-12 weeks and coming off.  Can't even say I've noticed any drop in strength yet and I plan on starting creatine in a week to keep that going.  Another little secret that can help in that department is NO2.  Blood dialator


----------



## premo (Apr 26, 2005)

is it ok to take nolva and provion during a cycle to help prevent gyno and bloat


----------



## yuyi (Apr 26, 2005)

NO2 got me very fat, that was all I got from it!


----------

